# my gtr-34 from kuwait



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

hey ,, actually i have made some changes lately ,, hope you like it

it's stock and the engine hasnt been touched befor 

Befor the changes






























After the changes


----------



## fabianGTR34 (Aug 6, 2006)

I like it


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Car looks nice (what colour is it ),cant see anything differant in changes The wheels are very bling bling,dont like them at all , init!!


----------



## mana_r32 (Jun 24, 2006)

nice car brother , i saw ur car at UAEBoost , how many Hp does she make?


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

I think the rims really suit the car. Looks real nice.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Very nice,i dont like the stickers that much,but if you like them 

The wheels suit the car,not that i would put them on my car,but it fits to the color of the car,another very nice example from "your part of the world":wavey: 

What enginemods have you done?

Alex


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

it just has filters

am thinking of changing the wheels actually ,, many people said it doesnt suit the car

and its color is blue 

am glad you like it guys


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

and here is a picture for the engine :


----------



## sean_goodman (Jan 11, 2006)

looks great, hate the wheels though (sorry)

if its standard with only air filters, get a decent exhaust and remap and you will be amazed at how much better it drives.

mind you i have been to kuwait city and there aint much room for a decent spin in a skyline is there!

dont think i would wanna take it too far out of the city either 

nice moter mate


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

you will drive me crazy my friend 

and about the exhaust ,, i havent changed anything in the car since i bought it except the wheels , filtres and the stickers

thanks for passing through


----------



## Aphid (Oct 6, 2006)

Very nice car mate, im not a big fan of vinals but the one you have on the back oppisite the GT-R badge would have been ok if it didnt have that black background to it.

I see youve changed the Cam cover and the Cam too (unless that cam is what came with the car)

Whats her BHP?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Stunning car, I love the wheel arch enlargements, great color, this is for me the best exemple of recolored R34 I 've seen sofar. The Veilside wheels fit perfect. 
One question, is sand in the engine bay a pain in the a$$ to clean in your region of the world?


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

gtrlux said:


> Stunning car, I love the wheel arch enlargements, great color, this is for me the best exemple of recolored R34 I 've seen sofar. The Veilside wheels fit perfect.
> One question, is sand in the engine bay a pain in the a$$ to clean in your region of the world?



i have no time to clean the engine ,, i work all the day :nervous: 

but i'll take some pictures when i clean it :thumbsup:


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Holy Moses.

I bet you would need to own an oil company to run it.

Oh wait.....


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

wooooow

Abu Jouad's R34 in our website it's rely nice

looks amazing 

just keep up mate


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

thanks for passing mates


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

Very nice. Great paint. Too bad you covered it up with vinyls. Lose the stickers.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Sorry mate the wheels look like something off Need For Speed

Put the standard GTR wheels on and it will be perfect


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

L14M0 said:


> Sorry mate the wheels look like something off Need For Speed
> 
> Put the standard GTR wheels on and it will be perfect


lol .. i wish i could find it


----------



## turbomystic (Jul 5, 2006)

Frankly the wheels are very ugly. They might look nice on a pimped impala. The "home made" stickers are also not perfect duplicate of the original "VS" and again are ugly on your BNR34 . Get your self some real VOLKS and lose the stickers!! 

Other wise a good exmpale from "your exciting part of the world"!!!


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

turbomystic said:


> Frankly the wheels are very ugly. They might look nice on a pimped impala. The "home made" stickers are also not perfect duplicate of the original "VS" and again are ugly on your BNR34 . Get your self some real VOLKS and lose the stickers!!
> 
> Other wise a good exmpale from "your exciting part of the world"!!!


i do agree with you about the wheels .. but to be honest .. i like the stickers :smokin:


----------



## j77had (Mar 12, 2005)

*looks good*

love the colour, GTR looks mean, set of volks would look :smokin: 

also any chance of knowing your paint code that blue is deep.

thanks eqbal


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

nice like the car, show us some interior pics... hmm I do like the rims they look bling


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

actually i havnt taken any pics for the interior .. 

and thanks for the posts guys


----------



## jai.vikram (Apr 20, 2006)

wow..I love the rims and the colour.


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

anytime brother


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

nice, but i also dont like the wheels and vinyls.

get the car valet' mate you'll be amazed how she looks then!


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

bkvj said:


> nice, but i also dont like the wheels and vinyls.
> 
> get the car valet' mate you'll be amazed how she looks then!


what do you mean by valet' mate


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

I Like the colour. I like the Veilside graphics just thinner. That one's too wide for me but i like it none the less. Good job.


----------



## crazyass (Sep 12, 2006)

love the color, hate the wheels. if you can change it to something like volks for instance


----------



## GTR34-VspecII (Jan 14, 2007)

7elo ya man

never new theres Skylines fel Kuwait..

mabrook


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

thanks 7aboob

there is lots actually 

allah yebarek feek


----------



## Endless_GTR (Aug 1, 2005)

nice R34 bruva, the rims look ugly on it cuz they look like mercedes lorinser wheels, the stickers gotta go, go with RAYS for the wheels like everyone said, but i know, everyone has them on ! 
i know, u wanna make it look unique, mabrook man, its a stunning R34, luv the color, it suits it alot.


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

thanks brother

and i'll see what can i do about the wheels


----------



## GTR34-VspecII (Jan 14, 2007)

is there websites or forums about Skylines in Kuwait or Khaleej?


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

am not sure mate ( sorry )


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

GTR34-VspecII said:


> is there websites or forums about Skylines in Kuwait or Khaleej?


yes 

You can check :
:: Q8GTR FORUMS :: - ÚÇáã ÇáÓÑÚÉ íÈÏÃ ãÚäÇ :thumbsup: 

regards


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

I just now realized "Q8" is "Kuwait" spelled phonetically. I feel dumb.


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

you should have known earlier mate


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

maxman said:


> yes
> 
> You can check :
> :: Q8GTR FORUMS :: - ÚÇáã ÇáÓÑÚÉ íÈÏÃ ãÚäÇ :thumbsup:
> ...



yup .. that is our forum mate 

sorry i didnt get your question when i read it

just realized now what you mean 

cheers


----------

